# photography



## kenneth_kpe (Jan 25, 2005)

well i want to learn a few things about photography and wanted to take lessons, do you guys know of a good photography forums that i could join to read up on tips ??  i think i could borrow my dads old SLR (minolta x700? anybody heard of this before ? )

roud:


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

I found this last night. aquatic photography It is not exactly how to take pictures, but rather "teach by example".

Of course you can do agoogle search, or search on this forum (or others) in the photography section for more information.


----------



## elgecko (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.popularphotography.com/idealbb/


----------

